# Solved: unbranded android tablet. lost password.



## taffdragon (Jan 17, 2005)

hello.

ive got an unbranded android tablet bought from playgadgets.com a couple of years ago that my kids have been messing with and put a password on that they now cant remember even doing. ive no internet connection on it so i dont get the option of accessing through my google account and ive tried pressing the reset button on the back but nothing happened, it just restarted.

ive tried all the combininations i could find of pressing power, volume keys and another one i think is a camera button (its not marked).

so does anyone have any other ideas or any other combos of button presses or even a name of a prog i can put on my PC to try to access it allthough i dont know if debugging is on or not. 

any help would be most appreciated, thanks.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If you enter the wrong password enough times, it may reset. You might have to it like 10 or 20 times. Otherwise you have to know the right key combination to do a hard reset. That information is device-specific. The website you mentioned doesn't come up. Maybe if you search by serial number or something.


----------



## taffdragon (Jan 17, 2005)

i feel a bit silly but about ten mins after posting this my wife said she set a password on it and told me what it was lol.

panic averted.

thanks for the reply anyway.


----------

